# Oman Insurance



## Pow_22 (Jan 8, 2009)

Following several questions on here i have decided to start sending my CV directly to employers rather than via agencies. From my research i have found that Oman Insurance seems to be the biggest insurance company in UAE. I have sent them my CV n will see if anything comes of it. Anyone had any dealings with Oman, they got a good reputation to work for?


----------



## cubex (Dec 10, 2008)

Pow_22 said:


> Following several questions on here i have decided to start sending my CV directly to employers rather than via agencies. From my research i have found that Oman Insurance seems to be the biggest insurance company in UAE. I have sent them my CV n will see if anything comes of it. Anyone had any dealings with Oman, they got a good reputation to work for?


I'm working for Oman Insurance since October last year n its going alright.....U got it right, they are the biggest Insurance company in UAE n probably largets in GCC in terms of Premium collection. Just waiting for the annual results of all the companies in insurance sector
If u have a good profile then u might have chance of gettin in as the company is still recuiting people


----------



## Pow_22 (Jan 8, 2009)

Cheers for the reply. I have sent my CV but unfortunately no reply so far. I have plenty of commercial experience gained both with large underwriters (AXA) and also small broker firms. Problem seems to be my lack of degree. Will keep flingin my CV around n hope someone takes note.


----------



## Trooper (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi ...i have just moved in to UAE ..worked in India in general insurance for 6 + yrs in a managerial capacity ..looking for the right insurance company to join or to work any suggestions how to go about it


----------

